# Do you believe in Alexandre Eleazar's theory?



## HELLBOY (May 17, 2021)

I don't really know much about Alexandre Eleazar, but I have been continually told that he tells a story similar to the Tartary and other things derived from the topic discussed here.
Wikipedia has not even paid attention to it, the truth is that I know very little and I thought that perhaps here in the forum I would find people with information about it.
That is, the purpose of this thread is to know if you believe what Eleazar says about the history of humanity and to know what you think about it.

I will tell you a little about it, from the following article:Leendanik - "Desde El Principio" - La Investigación de Alexandre Eleazar  - Historia de La Humanidad

Alexandre was born in Damascus in 1920 and died in Barcelona in December 2004. Orphan at the age of thirteen, he spent his childhood and part of his youth in France.
In 1965 and in the city of Barcelona, convinced that the current knowledge about the events of the past was wrong, he set about discovering the secret of the ancient reputed indecipherable writings.
After two years of arduous efforts, he managed to interpret his first text in Iberian script, using the Basque language, which turned out to be the oldest spoken on Earth.
Later, after studying in depth quite a few spellings, including Egyptian hieroglyphs, as well as the words and expressions used, he came to the conviction that the ancients used in the first place one and only language: Elengoa, which its linguistic relative more still existing today is the Basque language.
He also realized that from it an infinity of idioms were created, which he had to use constantly. This allowed him to translate numerous texts, thus obtaining considerable and valuable information directly from the writers, historians and Kings who inhabited the Iberian Peninsula more than 5,000 years ago.
With the successes achieved in the field of interpreting Iberian signs and others with a similar graphic texture, he decided to apply the translation system to Egyptian hieroglyphs, checking - and not without great amazement - that it worked perfectly, thus ground the claims and theories enunciated by Champolion and others about the interpretation and translation of Egyptian texts.

"The researchers do not know what was the language spoken by the Egyptians, this being a derivation of Elengoa and therefore more similar to Euskera"

As a consequence, modern Egyptologists misinterpret the true meaning of hieroglyphic signs, essentially committing up to 90% errors.

"I worked exhaustively with Iberian texts but the one who gave me that key It was the so-called Faistos disk.
From your correct reading I was able to translate my first Iberian text. " Phaistos Disc - Wikipedia
A. Eleazar









After two decades of exhaustive research and prodigious discoveries, Alexandre Eleazar published in 1985 and in Barcelona a very dense book entitled "Los Bere".
He participates in various conferences and writes various articles in the press, obtaining no response from historians or official bodies.
Alexandre hoped that from the beginning when the content of his work became known by the public and especially by historians and archaeologists, they would confront and discuss his research, but this was not the case.

In his first book, the author has been considerate of not explaining in detail the system, rationale, and documentation used to reach his astonishing conclusions.
*HB: *According to it seems, he did not disclose his story as an achievement, I think he expected an interrogation from historians.

He acted in this way so that those versed in Iberianism and ancient writings would question him and accuse him of being inconsistent. He was thus trying to raise controversy and be discredited in order to later, in a large public conference, expose to all his detractors the details of his investigative methodology and the scientific foundations of his claims. But it could not be like that since a veil of silence was imposed around his person and his work.

There is an almost blank period in history, which goes from the fourth to the fifteenth century of our era. It can be said that since the proclamation of Constantine, as absolute Hierarch of the Church of Rome, a clear line of demarcation was established by which everything that was in accordance with the postulates of that Church was exalted and promoted, and the rest should be destroyed.
Written documents that, being in those times already indecipherable and others having been discovered in current archaeological excavations, have been saved from burning.

*HB: *In this other free do you consider yourself a Romanov?

In Alexandre Eleazar's autobiographical book OPEATION ALISS published in French, the author recounts part of his biography as well as the most important or transcendental historical parts of the lives of his carnal parents.
The author's biography covers a period from May 1, 1943 to the end of March 1944. This is the time that more or less covered Operation Aliss, a plan designed by the Nazis to restore the monarchy in Russia with a Tsar puppet and servile to the National Socialist cause.

The author, Alexandre Eleazar, who was initially unaware of the dark interests of which he was finally aware, that is, that the Nazis only wanted to use him as their puppet Tsar in Russia, left the Russian front in July 1943.
Alexandre Eleazar had no objection to the monarchy being restored in Russia, what he would never have accepted is to rule under pressure as a mere puppet at the service of factual powers with dark intentions.
“During World War II, the Germans wanted to take advantage of me to try to save themselves from the catastrophe, but I fled from them before proceeding with any violent action against the Russians. On the contrary, I saved thousands of Soviet soldiers from certain death, as those who, then my age, are still living can attest. " Excerpt from the Manifesto to the Russian Public by Alexandre Eleazar Romanov.


*HB: *The objective of the thread is to know if you know Alexandre Eleazar and if you believe what he says. I want to know more about him and it seemed like a good idea to ask people who really know about his work and what opinion they have of it.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 18, 2021)

You ask a very difficult question. There is an awful lot to Eleazar's theories and the further you go the weirder they become. My brother and I took a look at them a while ago, but the closer you look at the man himself the more doubts and questions arise. His name is contrived. He claims his mother was the Grand Duchess Anastasia Nikolaevna who he claims escaped the assassination of the Romanovs.

Personally, I abandoned his theories before finishing his first book as they didn't inspire me to make any further effort. However, there are some very interesting nuggets of information within them that could give further clues to a wider picture. All of his research is in Spanish btw.

This link gives another summary of his theories:
https://cassiopaea.org/forum/threads/about-alexandre-eleazar.45504/


----------



## HELLBOY (May 18, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> You ask a very difficult question. There is an awful lot to Eleazar's theories and the further you go the weirder they become. My brother and I took a look at them a while ago, but the closer you look at the man himself the more doubts and questions arise. His name is contrived. He claims his mother was the Grand Duchess Anastasia Nikolaevna who he claims escaped the assassination of the Romanovs.
> 
> Personally, I abandoned his theories before finishing his first book as they didn't inspire me to make any further effort. However, there are some very interesting nuggets of information within them that could give further clues to a wider picture. All of his research is in Spanish btw.
> 
> ...


Yes, this information is not in English.
But there is a strong group of his followers in Spain who firmly believe in what he says, they have told me the following:
You haven't read the books and you already want to get to the Top Perfect? Read first, you will see that what has been exposed until today .... although entertaining and pleasant ,,,,,, are pure mental handjobs of one more .....
HB: Here it refers to the theories about the Tartar nation erased from history and other things exposed here in the forum ...
Mr. En Ri, has mathematically demonstrated the precision of Eleazar's deciphers ... that is, once he knows Old Basque in 2023, he will have to learn Old Basque (80 percent of Elengoa) so in 2025 it will be light years of understanding anything ...

HB: As you can see, they believe what Eleazar says.


----------



## Citezenship (May 18, 2021)

When ever i see hieroglyphs my mind can't stop making this connection,



​This guy sounds a bit like, Zacharia Stichin.

I sometimes think that the major propaganda stories are spread with their own regional differences but yet stick to the overall narrative.

It would be funny though if the hieroglyphs were from some sort of mobile(but lost) communication tech that ended up being revered by a people that did not know it's function or origin.

Ori-Jinn, funny word that....


----------



## HELLBOY (May 18, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> When ever i see hieroglyphs my mind can't stop making this connection,
> 
> View attachment 8999​This guy sounds a bit like, Zacharia Stichin.
> 
> ...


What you propose sounds interesting.
See what Eleazar thinks of Alexander the Great as I have been told:
Dear friend, to use the Sacred name of Alexander the Great, is to take on a great responsibility.
Look for what you look for, on this Earth, be it flat or round. Always, the name of the Being who taught us to live in freedom and with love will be revealed.
Follow the Path of Alexander the Great and you will reach the Chinese Wall, the Bering Strait, America, Australia, all of Russia, the entire East, Africa and, finally, all of the Earth.
Alexander the Great, sir, is God.
Not the mystical and enigmatic Jesus Christ, but the God who defeated evil and slavery, with struggles and teachings.
Therefore, they have usurped their True History.
Keep searching and you will find the only truth.
Alexander the Great
AURRERÁ
ENDEKI
GORA KAL ENDE
Z-ORION-AK

According to Alexandre Eleazar, Alexander the Great (alexandre magono) was born in Sweden and together with three other kings formed the IRUTZIE meaning "the treaty of the three" from that name would derive the name "Russia".


----------



## Citezenship (May 18, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> What you propose sounds interesting.
> See what Eleazar thinks of Alexander the Great as I have been told:
> Dear friend, to use the Sacred name of Alexander the Great, is to take on a great responsibility.
> Look for what you look for, on this Earth, be it flat or round. Always, the name of the Being who taught us to live in freedom and with love will be revealed.
> ...


Almost all of the legends and myths, that we are told are myths and legends always come back the the number 3, or the trinity, even the modern interpretations like the Matrix are replete with such allusions.

Interesting that the orijinn is in Sweden and is the country history I am least familiar with but have heard that they together with or as part of Finland were the builders of St Petersburg, and that Peter the great took the credit for it's construction as booty for the victory, which for some reason connects in my mind as Sweborg.

https://swedenborg.com/emanuel-swedenborg/explore/spiritual-world/
How ever don't take my word for it as this is just me thinking out aloud.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 19, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> HB: Here it refers to the theories about the Tartar nation erased from history



The magic word 'Tartar' was never used by him as far as I remember from my research. *Tartessos*, yes, but that's another thing entirely and they were a tribe local to the Iberian Peninsular and nothing to do with Russia.

*Alexander* the Great - *Alexandr*e *Ele*azar - The *Ele*ngoa language, it all sounds a bit contrived maybe?



HELLBOY said:


> But there is a strong group of his followers in Spain who firmly believe in what he says,



Yes, of course. Have they told you about the three racial groups who arrived by UFOs from a different world yet?


----------



## Armouro (May 30, 2021)

Idiomatic language always seeps to the fore. Always, above phonetic and pictographic languages.
Idiograms, therefore, are likely both the purest and most comprehensive form of writing one can engage in.

Emojis today, will be indecipherable in 200 years time. And yet these idiogrammatical pictures allow us to communicate far more in a far shorter time than language does.

There are some that believe that the older forms of language were also idiogrammatic. The vulgar meaning existed, and yet so did the deeper meaning.

Of course, the Masoretes make damn well sure we only understand what they tell us there is to be understood.


I'd like to have a look at this man, just to see what linguistic claims he makes; and who he spent his life attempting to support or refute.


----------



## HELLBOY (Aug 23, 2021)

I couldn't help putting this very interesting parallelism related to the phaistos disk.

According to the chronicle: Copacabana of the Incas (1625), Raqhu Qellqa, was a type of writing stamped on satin skins, and the chronicler José de Acosta (1590), documented that the Incas wrote on stone wheels; Then in 1950, the Argentine Dick Ibarra Grasso, documented that in the altiplano, several communities near Lake Titicaca, wrote on clay wheels and skins, and more recently, the Bolivian graduate Fernando Garcés (INIAM-UMSS), collected several of these wheels and painted skins, which had a type of ideographic writing (like hieroglyphs), arranged in a spiral.

Well, this type of spiral writing has been found in other parts of the world, such as in the Magliano disc (Etruscans), the Katakamuna script (Japan), the Drokpa discs (Tibet) and the Festo disc (Greece).

Now, according to the linguistic structures, proposed by Robert B. Kaplan (1966), only oriental languages, such as Japanese and Chinese, follow a spiral logic, but, if the Andeans also possessed this type of writing, and also that according to the Altaic theory, Peruvians, Chinese and Mongols, we are genetically related, then who brought this type of writing to the Etruscans and Greeks?

The answer could be in the theory proposed by the Italian Natalia Rosi de Tariffi (1969), who proposed that the Etruscans came from the Andes, in short, for more details on this theory and this type of writing.


----------



## Sasyexa (Aug 24, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> According to Alexandre Eleazar, Alexander the Great (alexandre magono) was born in Sweden and together with three other kings formed the IRUTZIE meaning "the treaty of the three" from that name would derive the name "Russia".


Perhaps those were Hector of Troy and Julius Caesar?


----------



## HELLBOY (Aug 24, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> Perhaps those were Hector of Troy and Julius Caesar?


What a good idea, thanks for the tip! I had forgotten about this thread.


----------



## Sasyexa (Aug 24, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> What a good idea, thanks for the tip! I had forgotten about this thread.


The more I think about it, the less insane it starts to sound. Consider this:

1. According to this thread, Troy resides in the North

2. In the thread above, Alexander has a griffin on his coat of arms, which connects him to Tartaria.  If the Tartarias are supposed to be post-cataclysm remnants of Scythia (this thread), that makes Scythia a contemporary country to Kievan Rus' and HRE. This reminded me of this map:

​This map is a later one, but it shows those territories under one designation. If Alexander was conquering northern Eurasia instead of southern, that makes sense why in some stories he stumbled upon Hyperborea. Also in favour of this Pagan Empire™ are the similarities in the political system - Kievan Rus', Scythia, HRE, Poland-Lithuania were confederative.

3. Maybe Alexandre Eleazar equates Alexander the Great to God, because Scythia is supposed to be homeland of Indo-Europeans?


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/QQIzzSfr3Yvm/_
​
In the map above, the language of the Royal Scythia is a mix between Slavic and Gothic, which speaks in favour of Asha Logos' suggestions

4. If Alexander represents Scythia-Tartaria and Hector of Troy represents Scandinavia, that makes Julius Ceasar the ruler of Holy Roman Empire...and Russia?

What do you think?


----------



## Blas (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi,im reading Eleazar book many years ago....all i can say is i believe to be most of it totally true.
Im not saying ALL he says is true,but most of it,of course,so it worth reading him....
To understand him,would be easier for you to know spanish and basque (elengoa) ,but there is 
google translator for that (thats the reason spanish language is SO hidden and banned).

You can understand him anyway,observing the words in english language too...

Words about BE (Iezus) and BERE/BELE are,for example...to be,love,brother.blood,break,brik,brilliant,brave...
places like Britain,Iberia (Spain before pales),Birmingham,Bristol,Brighton,Edinburgh,
Liverpool (Li-bere-pale),...and they go to forever (forever is another one,haha)

About the PA (sun/satanic) and the PALE/PARE are part,apart,price,plane,police,explosion,palace,complain
applause,parlament,party...and they go to forever too...

I guess that Edinburgh name is about demiurgh...which sounds almost the same....

My favourite Eleazar books are "Leendanik" (which is free in internet in spanish,in pdf)
and "los Bere".


----------



## HELLBOY (Nov 24, 2022)

Blas said:


> Hi,im reading Eleazar book many years ago....all i can say is i believe to be most of it totally true.
> Im not saying ALL he says is true,but most of it,of course,so it worth reading him....
> To understand him,would be easier for you to know spanish and basque (elengoa) ,but there is
> google translator for that (thats the reason spanish language is SO hidden and banned).
> ...


Hi, I am the kind of person who is very interested in this kind of characters who have an alternative history, I have seen a bit of Anatoly Fomenko, the same issues that are formulated here in the SH forum.
I was told that this man had a kind of alternative history quite similar to what I was talking about a nation called Tartary that was relevant in the past SH Archive - Tartary - an Empire hidden in history. It was bigger than Russia once...  , so I wanted to know a little about him and I still know little about him as I regularly spend some time on him and then go back to a different topic and put him aside, these are very extensive works of these men, and I am glad that you know a lot about him and maybe you can answer some questions about him.



> Alexandre was born in Damascus in 1920 and died in Barcelona in December 2004. Orphaned at the age of thirteen, he spent his childhood and part of his youth in France.
> In 1965 and in the city of Barcelona, convinced that the current knowledge about the facts of the past was wrong, he dedicated himself to discover the secret of the ancient scriptures supposedly undecipherable.



What do you know about his life apart from this? what did he study during his lifetime? I know that he specialized in translating ancient languages like Sumerian, etc. And that he discovered that Elengoa was the key to translate many of them.



> After two years of arduous efforts, he managed to interpret his first text in Iberian script, using Basque, which turned out to be the oldest language spoken on Earth.
> Subsequently, after studying in depth quite a few orthographies, including Egyptian hieroglyphs, as well as the words and expressions used, he came to the conviction that the ancients used first and foremost one and only one language: Elengoa, whose even more extant linguistic relative today is Basque.
> He also realized that an infinite number of idioms were created from it, which he had to use constantly. This allowed him to translate numerous texts, thus obtaining important and valuable information directly from the writers, historians and kings who inhabited the Iberian Peninsula more than 5,000 years ago.
> With the successes obtained in the field of interpretation of Iberian signs and others of similar graphic texture, he decided to apply the translation system to Egyptian hieroglyphs, verifying - not without great astonishment - that it worked perfectly, thus substantiating the statements and theories enunciated by Champolion and others on the interpretation and translation of Egyptian texts.



He hopes that after publishing his book "Lo Bere", historians will confront him and question him, debate him, and he will be able to explain his translation method and how he arrived at his conclusions (if he had lived in these times he would no doubt have had an endless number of people inviting him to talk about his method on youtube, etc.).

Do you know anything about this translation method?


----------



## Blas (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi
I didnt go too deeply into his traslating method...
is obscure about it and about where he got all this incredible information...
I guess you know he says he is the son of Tatiana?  Romanov,survival from the killing...
so he is supposed to be part of the king families of the world...
What makes this more interesting is the rastafarian prophecy which says
Iezus (Jesus) will be back here in his 3rd life in the last century...
rastas think the chosen one was Haile Selassie,
but he could be Alexander Eleazar...they are both from a real family...all fits very good...

Lets get that information is the more precious thing in this world....
and all is controlled by the satanism...so is abvious they controlled Eleazar books too...
that why i guess the controllers put some lies in it,...
Even that,i think this books are the closest thing we have to the truth...
so they worth millions just because of this....
all families of the world should have this books at home....
In this books is not only a big part of the history,...is too
the history of languages and religion too...all in one...

Being part of the royal families,it should open some information doors
we are not allowed to....think in all the precious info hidden in the vatican,for example...
He was supposed to visit a lot of royal families too,
which  are supposed to have some info we dont...
His father was the king of Siria,so he was supposed to have good relationship with the 
royal and noble (noble comes from bele,and bless too) families of this area...

Im spanish and basque,and to know spanish and some basque language 
along with tons of names of places,words...
made me understand it cant be a lie or a big casualtie...
all words fit incredible good...........................too good to be false...
Any new day i keep on discovering more and more words involved in this story...

In youtube,years ago Eleazar readers began to create a cultural movement about Eleazar and his books
cause it was a lot of channels and people who discovered the truth...
it was fascinating.....gold days...
Youtube said that Eleazar family was against this movement for copyright issues
which is crazy and stupid,cause if they were the god family i guess 
they would have to be interested in spreading the truth instead of forbidding it...???
.
Youtube,of course closed all that channels and forbide to use the "bere" and "paio" words 
just as if they belonged to the Elezar family...incredible....
The fact that Eleazar is a taboo and hidden in internet is a prove in itself...
If you name Eleazar in facebook,the satanics will throw you a bunch of trolls who
will talk shit about him....
Is a real war between truth and lie...

About Tartaria...i was told that "the ones up there" are making small time resets every 200 years...?
and that Tartaria finished in 1800,so i guess it was from 1600 to 1800...? who knows...
i just know it was an advanced civilization very big...
The chinese walls are supposed to be made by the tartarians just to keep far the enemy...
About history who knows the truth....id like to know it some day....really

If you think deeply in your own language,you will discover very interesting stuff...
for example, orient comes from Orion...serious from Sirius...star from Isthar
jeans,genious,ginger,ying/yang,and gin comes from djin (ancient evil)...
there is a lot of hidden meaning in the words we use every day...


----------



## JkAlex (Nov 25, 2022)

Blas said:


> Hi,im reading Eleazar book many years ago....all i can say is i believe to be most of it totally true.
> Im not saying ALL he says is true,but most of it,of course,so it worth reading him....
> To understand him,would be easier for you to know spanish and basque (elengoa) ,but there is
> google translator for that (thats the reason spanish language is SO hidden and banned).


Hey, can you somehow corroborate his claim that he was a direct Romanov descendant and that the nazis tried to put him on the throne? Did he bear any tattoos or marks which distinguished him?

Please name one credible historian who alluded to an "Operation Aliss". I've read a considerable amount of memoirs, diaries, and letters from the Third Reich and couldn't find anything to substantiate it.

Also, did he deliver any prophecies? What was his view on Rasputin?

I was impressed by his due respect for Alexander the Great's namesake, but some things just sound too crazy to be true.


----------



## Blas (Nov 25, 2022)

Hi
I cant corroborate anything....
Of course i dont believe in historians or scientists...
Lets realise that the information available to us is totally rotten...
i doubt a lot of things of 2 world war....all is propaganda....
There is a really old saying "the history is written by the winners of war"
which means all history is false....
About prophecies,the only i can rememer is that he have said that
the son of god would be back in Barcelona.
He have said too that Barcelona would be the only ancient big city
that not would be destroyed by the apocalipse....
I dont really believe a lot in that....
There is parts of Eleazar story that for me are hard to believe too,
for example,all about jews....
About Rasputin i dont remember anything he said,
but for me is very interesting that Rasputin have the same name
as the ruler of Russia today,100 years later......(Ras means king...just like Zar too...).

In Eleazar books of course theres is some things really hard to believe,
(for example than he is the son of god...),that why most of people 
abandon the reading....
If you do that,you will not understand the whole meaning...
you just have to read them all....and then think about it....
About the Eleazar story,it can be some small details to be false,is possible,
but most of the story it has to be true...
I was hooked with this story since the beginning,cause in spanish and euskera
theres is tones of words that fit...and is not possible all of them are a casualtie...

Mary was supposed to be killed in a place of Sudan called Obeidu.
The satanics named the capital of Cantabria (old province of the bere,in the north)
with the name of "Oviedo" which sounds the same as "Obeidu").
Alexander was supposed to be killed in Babel...
In Spains Alexander city (Alicante) the satanics put a neighbourhood named "Babel"...
Teo was the name of the supposed killer of Alexander,
then the satanics compare Teo with god in the words theology,theosophy....
Today theres a lof of people in TV named Teo,even if noone use this name ages ago...
Theres even a rasta singer called "Ras Teo"...surely he dont know about it....
Theres a small famous village in Andalucia called "Triana" which really means troyana
a remembrance of Troya war (in Troyes,north of France).
Theres a famous province in Spain called Salamanca,with a famous international university....
Salamanca means Salomon-ka,which mean the place of Solomon....
There is a supposed table of Solomon hidden over there,to make magic rituals....
Thers is a lot of hidden stuff....


----------



## 6079SmithW (Nov 25, 2022)

Sounds very much like Alan and Wilson's theory that ancient Welsh (Coelbren) was the universal language - they also said it could be used to translate the hieroglyphs! 

There is a book on the subject called Cymroglyphs!


----------



## Blas (Nov 25, 2022)

There is a guy called Arlequin in youtube saying very interesting stuff about
the today situation and stuff like Tartaria...(too bad her only speaks in spanish).
He says that tartarians had free energy from ether,just like Tesla said too...

He says they got the free energy taking a quartz cilinder
then,with a copper wire they did 36 turns around the quartz
and both extremes of the coil goes to a deposit with mercury.
And thats it...free energy for all the house and family...
I never did that,but sounds good to me....
Maybe in a near future we all will be looking
for quartz cilinders,who knows.....???

After Lemuria and Atlantida ,Tartaria was the most advanced civilization...
In the beginning of 1812,Tartaria start to dissapear....
The south americans independence in this days
was not independence from Spain,it was from Tartaria...
He says Tartaria was all south america,Africa and Asia till India.
Tartarians made the chinese walls to protect their lands......
The roads of Tartaria were made of gold....
That explains the gold fever....they were looking for Tartaria roads...
The cars were floating 40 cm over the road,while driving,without fuel or wheels...
After Tartaria,the ones up there covered all
with lot of meters of mud,clay,with advanced technology.

In Tartaria end,they promised to the Tartarians they will exist again...
They killed all adult tartarians,but lot of tartarian children escaped
lot of then had blood RH-.
this blood is the holy grail.
The Iezus and Margot (Maria Magdalena) descendants...
its a "bere" blood,not "paio" blood...
There was in this times trains full of this orphan children over Europe....
He says this kind of blood comes from Iezus (Jesus),and the atlanteans.
It is real blood and it has been very haunted by the satanics
because of this....
I think some basque people have this blood too....(not me,sadly...)
cause Marta stayed there for some time.After that,
she went to north Europe until Russia where she was killed....
basque people britains,swedes,russians...
are descendants of Marta (the berik people).



The humanity now is supposed to divide in 2 ways....
They want to create Tartaria again for the advanced,
and for the retarded,they have the metaverse...
The advanced would go to live beyond antartida lands
and the retarded would stay here...
He says beyond antarctica lands exist about 17 other continents
In some live advanced civilizations,and in others only animals....
He says too our planet is a dome,not round....
who knows....for me in this times
the thing i less care is the shape of the world....

He says this planet is really a life simulator....
is like a trainer for people of other worlds....
For example,is someone of an advanced civilization wants to be a juzge,
he will have to live here some lifes...to understand and learn all...
A life like a condemned with life imprisoment,
a life like a victim,a life like a judge,a life like a lawyer...
some lifes to understand all sides of the story....
To complete the training of this 6 or 7 lifes
maybe he will have to live 15 or 20 lifes,who knows...
until he complete all the mind missions....

He says too that the magic appears when we
think,feel,say and do the same.
If we do that,then what we want it gets created...
Lot of ancient philosophies say exactly the same....
Having the chakras aligned means the same....

About Alexander Eleazar,he only wrote "los Bere"
and the left tones of more information when he died
but there is a fight between the sons and each of them keep some info....
so maybe "la Bibele" and "los Paios" in uncompleted....who knows....

Is obvious that should exist much more info about
what Iezus,Mary,Marta and Margot did in their lives...
they were supposed all to have lived hundreds of years before die....
anyway,i still like the books,even if they dont say a lot about it....
cause im a truth seeker and this is the closest thing i have for the moment....

If someone do the quartz experiment,
please report the results...
Id love to try it,but i think someone with electrician skills
would handle much better the situation...
Someone who dont know about electrician stuff
maybe would get electrocuted if not take care???
Thats why im not trying it in this moment...


Theres a couple interesting things he says also...
Now,millonaries of other space races are making tourism in our matrix...
They can live the life of whoever human....for example Alexander The Great...
he says they can make them contact with the Alexander frecuency and then,live his life...
This dont convert them in Alexander......Alexander is a frecuency and
if you know how to contact it,you can live his life...
crazy,i know....

About awakening he says awake people are the ones who discovered this is a game
and then,know how to play (i guess,that means to learn to create our reality instead of living
the reality "others" have created for us (matrix,tv...).


----------



## HELLBOY (Nov 26, 2022)

Blas said:


> Hi
> I didnt go too deeply into his traslating method...
> is obscure about it and about where he got all this incredible information...
> I guess you know he says he is the son of Tatiana?  Romanov,survival from the killing...
> ...


Ok, now I know that you are informed about Tatarstan and that the youtubers who talk about Eleazar also mention it. I think that one of the first to mention this Tatar nation is certainly Anatoly Fomenko, he is not a linguist or translator of ancient languages, he is a mathematician and statesman. What he did was to compile many works of Greek and Roman historians, The Bible, The Mormon Bible, The Torah, The Popol Vuh of the Mayas, and many, many other works.
All that gave him as a result that many stories were parallel although they were separated by thousands of years or centuries, that made him suppose that the history was lengthened in a fictitious way, more or less a thousand years.

Therefore he implies that as far as history is concerned, there are really only sources that can be consulted that come from the Middle Ages, there are none further back. I will leave you some links that can help you to understand.
The New Chronology by Fomenko and Nosovskiy
SH Archive - Are we living in the year AD 940?
SH Archive - 79 A.D. no more: Pompeii got buried in 1631
SH Archive - The Epics of Homer Were Written in the Middle Ages



> About Tartary... I was told that "those up there" are doing small reboots every 200 years...?
> and that Tartary ended in 1800, so I guess it was from 1600 to 1800...? who knows?
> I just know that it was a very large advanced civilization...?




As for what you mention here, you will find these related threads useful:
SH Archive - 1812 French Invasion of Russia vs. Logistics
SH Archive - 1811-12: Destruction Hypothesis
SH Archive - Circular lakes: evidence of the War of Gods?
SH Archive - 1815 Battle of Waterloo vs. 1816 Year Without Summer
SH Archive - 1816: Lord Byron's "Darkness" reveals what: war, catastrophe or nothing?

I understand that Fomenko points out that Russia always viewed Tartary with distrust, even moved its capital to St. Petersburg where it felt safer and with an escape route to its Romanov relatives in Germany and England, for example in 1812 when Napoleon invaded Russia, it seems that the real enemy was Tartary against Russia, France and all the countries allied to Napoleon.



> There is a growing opinion in Russia that the French invasion of Russia unfolded according to a different scenario. In which Tsar Alexander I and Napoleon were on the same side. Together they fought against Tartary. Essentially France and St. Petersburg against Moscow (Tartary). And there is strong circumstantial evidence to support such a theory.
> 
> Questions to answer
> 1. St. Petersburg was the capital of Russia. However, Napoleon chose to attack Moscow. Why?
> ...




What I know is that Eleazar comes from the Romanovs is according to this:

According to what I saw in some video Anastacia the survivor escaped from death after giving herself for dead among so many corpses, she pretended to be dead, then I do not remember, I think she marries Faizal, Eleazar is born, I do not remember that part, I saw that video a long time ago. I remember that he was persecuted by the European governments which is strange to me being them Romanov or am I wrong? correct me if I'm wrong.


What do you think of that last great Kahn Pugachev descendant of Gengiskahn, that even the wiki states that he called himself the real Peter III?
Yemelián Pugachov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Pedro III de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

It is incredible how Pugachev's defeat coincides with the American Independence in the United States and then again in 1812 with Napoleon's invasion of "Russia", "Anglo"-United States war 1812 and all the Independences in America.


This thread is also very good and related to Tartary about the work of Anatoly Fomenko:  SH Archive - Pardon me, but I have a few humble questions about Tartaria


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6_pYGx4p_w&t=983s_


Eleazar painted an Aragon ruling globally with Alexander the Great born in Sweden and his two partners and it is interesting that there was an Aragon in Siberia.





​There are some maps like that of Urban Monte showing an Aragon near Arzareth, the land of the 12 tribes of Israel.




Composite: Tavola 1-60. (Map of the World) (with additional spheres and labels in the four corners). - David Rumsey Historical Map Collection​This 1598 map shows Aragon as Argon and the description reads:


> Argon. There was once in Asia a Christian kingdom known by Prester John, and D. Thomas founded it in this place, so that it was in contact with the church of Rome, and was subject to Rome through Prester John of Africa. Before being defeated by the Goths, it was known as Criue Romoue.






Tartariae Sive Magni Chami Regni typus - Barry Lawrence Ruderman Antique Maps Inc.





Therefore, Argon here is more related to Apostle Thomas and Prester John who according to Marco Polo was the King and lord of the Three Indies and ruled even over the Tartars and who later is defeated by Genghis Kah who reunited all the Tartar peoples, after this we see that now Prester John appeared in Africa, Ethiopia.
Maybe he left Asia and came to Ethiopia after being defeated and lost territory.

I find it interesting that the Kingdom of Aragon is so important for Eleazar because in fact it has, look at this work on the work of Fomenko and shows in the first instance a document called "El Becerro General", manuscript of the XV century of a chronicler of Fernando de Aragon, shows coats of arms and shows the coat of arms used by Preste Juan and speaks of a kind of union media.

The relationship between the New Chronology of Fomenko and Nosovskiy and the manuscript at the center of this paper
The manuscript

THE BECERRO General
Prester John and the King of the Abexins
The arms of the Kingdom of Jerusalem

First analysis of the manuscript: the law of the Gnostic Christ

Jesus, Thomas, the Magi, the Prester John and John the Baptist
Jesus in Kashmir (India)
Jesus against Horus, Apollo, Buddha, Krishna and the Cathars
The Gnosticism of Nag Hammadi, of 1945
The Society of Jesus and the canonical Gospels
The imposition of Christianity, the result of a marriage
The reconstruction: An alliance between two empires, a marriage and the Prester John of Ethiopia The Ark of the Covenant
Second analysis of the manuscript: the historical and chronological reconstruction of the Ark of the Covenant of Solomon.
The Ark of the Covenant of Solomon and Prester John of Ethiopia
The secret of the twins Quetzalcoatl and Xolotl

El Becerro general: book in which the coats of arms used by many kingdoms and empires, lordships... and the genealogy of the lineages of Spain and the coats of arms they use are related.

The Manuscript: El Becerro General (The General Calf)
The author of this work is Don Diego Fernandez de Mendoza, cavallero who allo in the war of Granada, chronicler of the Catholic Monarchs ...year 1671.

It tells how Christianity becomes dogma and its faith is imposed together with the authority of Preste Juan, but with two different stories that, according to the author of the manuscript, must be understood. In the first, an alliance is established through a marriage between an Indian princess and a European knight, which results in the imposition of Christianity. In the second, the appearance of Christ would have been a decision of three magicians from the Indies, whose purpose would have been to create a spiritual leader in the image and likeness of the teachings of a worthy ancestor, choosing the patriarch Thomas, for whose custody the project and the power of Prester John is created. In a way, it tells us of two origins of the same myth: the political and the spiritual.
In this manuscript appears a historical nonsense. Or, rather, a lot of nonsense. In the first place, it casts doubt on the character of the prophet Jesus, and invites us to think that it is a character devised in the sphere of Egyptian-Persian-Indian influence, in the manner of other equivalent icons. Secondly, it questions the authority of the popes of Rome, as leaders of the Christian church from its beginnings, and grants this dignity to a priest, named John, who, on the other hand, appears as a singular leader of Eurasia in the Middle Ages, until the European colonization of the XV-XVI century, but of whose trace there is no collective conscience. Thirdly, the powers of the Dukes of Alba and the kings of Portugal are said to derive from the medieval Greek imperial lineage, and that of the kings of Aragon from a related Black Sea expedition. And, fourthly, it points to an account very different from that of Christian persecution or martyrdom in the early centuries, as well as that of the origin of Christianity as a state religion, which current official history attributes to Constantine, in the fourth century A.D., who was himself a contemporary of St. George. He relates it to a marriage alliance and, on the other hand, he situates these facts referring to medieval events, and ignoring any trace of the polytheistic Roman Empire. In other words, he narrates a chronicle that has little or nothing to do with the official historical reality. It hardly makes reference to concrete dates, and generates the reasonable doubt of the epoch in which the facts are situated, entering in frank harmony with the New Chronology of Fomenko and Nosovskiy.
El origen inédito del Cristianismo oficial, un matrimonio y/o un proyecto indio


They say that this man is directly from Fomenko's work team and this video is the presentation of his book on The New Chronology, in the video that I will not have to translate for you since you understand Spanish they ask him about Preste Juan and he relates there Also, since the first world war begins when Italy invades Ethiopia, he talks a little about what this new chronology is about, they ask him certain questions about mud floods, reset, Tartary, free energy, topics that he seems to be a little disconnected from.
The questions were from 1 hour and 55 minutes in case you are interested in the priest Juan or you see everything.


corrected, the second world war begins with the invasion of Italy to Ethiopia

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLtxe7N_9oo&t=171s_



_In this forum there is a thread that deals with the question of whether the Nephilin looked like clowns? I'll leave you a link, I know Alexandre touched on this topic too and he called them Cules or Pales or something like that, what do you know about the topic, it's also very interesting._
_The Nephilim Looked Like Clowns (conspiracy-r-us)_



By the way, this thread mentions the place called Arsareth where the tribes of Israel were sent, Arsareth the neighboring city of Aragon or Argon in Siberia that I showed you on the previous maps.
The Inuit, Thule, & Tartarians - Was Jengiz Kaan The 2nd Coming Of Christ?

This thread talks about the possibility that the Jews were white skinned
The White Israeli Race


----------



## Blas (Nov 26, 2022)

Hi About Fomenko,is interesting...
i have heard about him too...
Im not sure,but im afraid Gengis Khan was just another paio invader...
In spanish,ginger name is gengibre (gengi-bere)....interesting....
Spanish language is full of ancient chinese words related...full...
this is one of the reasons spanish is so great for discover this stories....

I dont believe really anything about jews...is not racist...is just
that i feel someone is telling me lies all the time...???
I'd love to know the truth someday....really.

I have the suspiction of there is tones of words in lot of languages
related to Juan Dardanos (he was a partner with Alexander and Biturregi,)
He was the founder of most of cities in the world,so his name should be hidden
in lot of names of cities,rivers,mountais....
Juan, John,Ian,Sebastian (Se-beste-Ian=is another Ian),Brian (Bere Ian)...

Names of places like Guayana,Guantanamo,Uruguay,Paraguay,Washington,Waterloo,Wales,Iowa,Hawaii,Waikiki,
Guangde,Huaibei,Huainan,Huangshan,Jian'ou,Jinjiang,Longyan,Huating,Jiayuguan,Jiuquan,Guangzhou,
Heyuan,Huazhou,Jiangmen,Lianjiang,Lianzhou,Qingyuan,Shaoguan,Wuchuan,Yangchun,Yangjiang,
Zhanjiang,Guangxi,Pingxiang,Wanning,Shijiazhuang,Wu'an,Zunhua,Changyuan,Jiyuan,
Xingyang,Xinxiang,Xinyang,Yanshi,Guangshui,Hanchuan,Huanggang,Huangshi,Lichuan,
Wuhan,Xiangyang,Xianning,Xiantao,Xiaogan,Zhijiang,Hongjiang,Lianyuan,Wuhai,
Xinghua,Jiangsu,Yancheng,Yangzhong,Yangzhou,Zhenjiang,Ji'an,Jiujiang,...









Well...the list goes to forever....(still lot of names left in China...)

I just focused in China cities,but there is this kind of names
of cities,mountains,rivers...all around the world....
About yin-yang...it could come from djin Ian....(evil Ian)
Really important words in english,like...
One,want,war,aware,walk,wardrobe,wanker....... (the paios used the bere names for lot of negative words...
like evil/devil=diablo=dia-BELE)...

Juan Dardanos was from Ukraine,and the particle "UK" is related to them,too....
(Intersting too that United Kingdom is usually named "UK"...casualtie? dont know....)


----------



## JkAlex (Nov 27, 2022)

Blas said:


> There is a really old saying "the history is written by the winners of war"
> which means all history is false...


No, it means history doesn't afford an (objective) judgment on our affairs and about reality. History has long been encumbered with an unnecessary fixation on details and useless trivia.


Blas said:


> About prophecies,the only i can rememer is that he have said that
> the son of god would be back in Barcelona.
> He have said too that Barcelona would be the only ancient big city
> that not would be destroyed by the apocalipse....


Yeah, it seems unlikely that any major capital city would be spared in a world war. That's precisely where revolutions fester. Prague, Paris, London, New York, etc. are fated for destruction.

On the other hand, the Western seers assert that Austria will be largely spared. That has nothing to do with neutrality. We may expect neutral nations like Switzerland to be trampled upon.


Blas said:


> There is parts of Eleazar story that for me are hard to believe too,
> for example,all about jews....


What exactly did he say about jews?


Blas said:


> I dont believe really anything about jews...is not racist...is just
> that i feel someone is telling me lies all the time...???
> I'd love to know the truth someday....really.


Words cannot describe how disappointed I am with Hitler's self-professed modern followers. They don't understand the Jewish problem, hardly qualified to discuss it. I think my first post after the introduction was prompted by this realization.

The fact is, that Jews can prosper outside of the economic field and there's a prevailing misconception that all they know is money.


Blas said:


> In Eleazar books of course theres is some things really hard to believe, (for example than he is the son of god...), that why most of people abandon the reading.... If you do that, you will not understand the whole meaning... you just have to read them all....and then think about it....


So he was a Messiah claimant? In the first place, what exactly did he mean by the "son of god"? If he was saying he was the Christ returned, then that's good cause to rule him out, simple as that.

Yes, that happens to be my approach towards the Russian child seer Vyacheslav Krasheninnikov. Lots of bizarre claims attributed to him, but there's some assertions which are worth hearing out:

-Russia receiving a last ruler when on the verge of collapse, who exposes the overall Russian agenda on television, making Russians angry with their leaders. It didn't happen with Gorbachev and Yeltsin, which suggests that the event has been pushed back.
-power outages in the Far East, unusual winter in Europe, heating/electricity not working (which is already happening due to the sanctions)
-scientists inventing devices which make spirits perceptible to organic sight
-his acclaimed ability to diagnose diseases in a person just by gazing upon them
-his mother's story about her meeting a stranger who advised her not to permit him to receive vaccines, considering his lack of physical vitality


Blas said:


> Mary was supposed to be killed in a place of Sudan called Obeidu.
> The satanics named the capital of Cantabria (old province of the bere,in the north)
> with the name of "Oviedo" which sounds the same as "Obeidu").


You mean Jesus' mother?


----------



## Blas (Nov 27, 2022)

Blas said:


>





JkAlex said:


> No, it means history doesn't afford an (objective) judgment on our affairs and about reality. History has long been encumbered with an unnecessary fixation on details and useless trivia.
> 
> Yeah, it seems unlikely that any major capital city would be spared in a world war. That's precisely where revolutions fester. Prague, Paris, London, New York, etc. are fated for destruction.
> 
> ...


Hi...well about jews Eleazar says that,in a place of Sudan there was some jew tribes.
Some of the took some stones and poisoned them,then throw'em to Mary (yeah,the Iezus Mother...) to her head.
He dont says who really ordered to kill Mary....
She was very sick about it, and died a bit later,when she was carried to Damasco,where she died.
Damas-ku means tomb of the Dame.
Marta died in Mosku (Mos-ku means tomb of the girl).
Margot died in Cachemira.
Then,years later,Iezus meets Moises who explain him
they (the jews) are being haunted and killed by everyone cause their crime....
Then Iezus,knowing than in the future jews would be a very important nation,
he gives the jews the mission of protecting the Iezus tomb for ages.
If they would do it well,their sins would be forgiven...

So,knowing this, i guess Iezus bones are in Jerusalem?
Maybe this is what is inside the arc of the covenant? dont know...

Eleazar says that jews in origin were paios,in race,....
but hebrew means bere...
They use some bere colours in their flag (white and blue...white=blanco=bele-anco
blue=bele-ue),but the name of the nation means god is Ra, (Is-Ra-El),
or  (Isis-Ra-El) god/elevated  Isis Ra...
so they are really paio names (the satanics adore to Ra the sun...)
...im really confused with this story
cause always hear contradictory info about it....
When i see the jews people in USA,
i see bere looking people (paio people would be chinese like...)...
but,for example all people from muslim countries are supposed to be bere too,
just like jews,but they have a much darker skin...
I always feel about jews that theres a lot of stuff i dont know,
so i cant have a clear opinion about it...???

The story says that when the beres (Eluis and the 3 Marias) came here,
cause an accident,Eluis dies being electrocuted.
(Mary means astronaut in elengoa,by the way...)
Then Mary,who was a genetist too,take the sperm of Eluis and create life with it (Iezus).
Arlequin says that she took off her own adn part,to avoid a generation of clones.
This way,father and son would be the same person...
They kept the sperm in an egg (thats the reason of the famous russian eggs)
If this is true Mary wouldnt be technically the mother of Iezus...
I dont have this part too clear...???
Some people,then says that Iezus had lot of sons and daughters with the 3 Marias.
Others say than just with Margot....who knows?.

Yeah,Eleazar thought he was the 3rd life of Iezus...
(Iezus-Alexander the Great-Eleazar...),cause the prophecy said than
Iezus would come here in last century in a royal family.
Rastafarians thought he was Selassie,but is possible he was Eleazar...who knows???
Lot of people abandon the reading cause of this...
The 3rd coming of Iezus was supposed to be a life
where he would be totally unknown and forgotten...

Arlequin have said than,this is a special time (the end of the 26.000 years cycle)
so this time they are not going to make the destruction of all by war.
Instead of that,the humanity would divide in 2 parts soon...
For the advanced,a better life beyond the antarctica limits.
For the retarded,the metaverse,staying here...
who knows???


----------



## JkAlex (Nov 27, 2022)

Blas said:


> Hi...well about jews Eleazar says that,in a place of Sudan there was some jew tribes.
> Some of the took some stones and poisoned them,then throw'em to Mary (yeah,the Iezus Mother...) to her head.
> He dont says who really ordered to kill Mary....


Wouldn't Jesus also have been stoned? If the Toledot Yeshu is to be believed, Jesus lived during the reign of his wife Salome. Did Eleazar ever mention the Essenes sect or Alexander Jannaeus, King of Judaea?


Blas said:


> Then,years later,Iezus meets Moises who explain him they (the jews) are being haunted and killed by everyone cause their crime....


Moises as in Moses, the founder of Judaism? Are you implying that he reincarnated? Or was he trying to validate the Transfiguration narrative?


Blas said:


> Then Iezus, knowing than in the future jews would be a very important nation, he gives the jews the mission of protecting the Iezus tomb for ages.


Except the Jews have never been a nation proper. Their very racial/religious conception is based upon there being a worldwide distribution.


Blas said:


> So, knowing this, i guess Iezus bones are in Jerusalem?


The seer who channeled the alleged monk Johannes Friede claimed his tomb's location would be unveiled by three seers.

Why would satanists worship the Sun?


Blas said:


> I always feel about jews that theres a lot of stuff i dont know,
> so i cant have a clear opinion about it...???


Yeah, they see to it that their affairs remain ambiguous. The problem with distorting history is that it also affects the liar's memory, regardless of how many measures they took against it. They don't remember their past glory as Chaldaean astrologers and Oriental symbolists, despite possessing the advantage of remembering the reason for performing their customs, whereas that memory declined in nearly all other ancient cults.


Blas said:


> Then Mary,who was a genetist too,take the sperm of Eluis and create life with it (Iezus).


I have literally no idea what to make of this part. Who is Arelquin?

Are you implying that there's a spark of life in all things which could be revitalized (i.e. decaying plants)?


Blas said:


> Yeah,Eleazar thought he was the 3rd life of Iezus... (Iezus-Alexander the Great-Eleazar...),cause the prophecy said than Iezus would come here in last century in a royal family.


Then he must've been self-deceived. Did he seem to view Jesus and Christ as two separate persons?


Blas said:


> The 3rd coming of Iezus was supposed to be a life
> where he would be totally unknown and forgotten...


That explanation seems plausible to me, the individuals who do the most work for mankind generally never see the light of day, unless they're entrusted with a special mission obliging them to come into the open.


----------



## Blas (Nov 27, 2022)

Blas said:


>





JkAlex said:


> No, it means history doesn't afford an (objective) judgment on our affairs and about reality. History has long been encumbered with an unnecessary fixation on details and useless trivia.
> 
> Yeah, it seems unlikely that any major capital city would be spared in a world war. That's precisely where revolutions fester. Prague, Paris, London, New York, etc. are fated for destruction.
> 
> ...


Hi...well about jews Eleazar says that,in a place of Sudan there was some jew tribes.
Some of them took some stones and poisoned them,then throw'em to Mary (yeah,the Iezus Mother...) to her head.
He dont says who really ordered to kill Mary....
She was very sick about it, and died a bit later,when she was carried to Damasco,where she died.
Damas-ku means tomb of the Dame.
Marta died in Mosku (Mos-ku means tomb of the girl).
Margot died in Cachemira.
Then,years later,Iezus meets Moises who explain him
they (the jews) are being haunted and killed by everyone cause their crime....
Then Iezus,knowing than in the future jews would be a very important nation,
he gives the jews the mission of protecting his future tomb for ages.
If they would do it well,their sins would be forgiven...
So,knowing this, i guess Iezus bones are in Jerusalem?
Maybe this is what is inside the arc of the covenant? dont know...

Eleazar says that jews in origin were paios,in race,....
but hebrew means bere...
They use some bere colours in their flag (white and blue...white=blanco=bele-anco
blue=bele-ue),but the name of the nation means god is Ra, (Is-Ra-El),
or  (Isis-Ra-El) god/elevated  Isis Ra...
so they are really paio names (the satanics adore to Ra the sun...)
...im really confused with this story
cause always hear contradictory info about it....
I always feel about jews that theres a lot of stuff i dont know,
so i cant have a clear opinion about it...???

The story says that when the beres (Eluis and the 3 Marias) came here,
and cause an accident,Eluis dies being electrocuted.
(Mary means astronaut in elengoa,by the way...)
Then Mary,who was a genetist too,take the sperm of Eluis and create life with it (Iezus).
Arlequin says that she took off her own adn part,to avoid a generation of clones.
This way,father and son would be the same person...
They kept the sperm in an egg (thats the reason of the famous russian royal eggs)
If this is true Mary wouldnt be technically the mother of Iezus...
I dont have this part too clear...
Some people,then says that Iezus had lot of sons and daughters with the 3 Marias...
Others say than just with Margot....who knows?.

Yeah,Eleazar thought he was the 3rd life of Iezus...
(Iezus-Alexander the Great-Eleazar...).
Lot of people abandon the reading cause of this...
The 3rd coming of Iezus was supposed to be a life
where he would be totally unknown and forgotten...


JkAlex said:


> Wouldn't Jesus also have been stoned? If the Toledot Yeshu is to be believed, Jesus lived during the reign of his wife Salome. Did Eleazar ever mention the Essenes sect or Alexander Jannaeus, King of Judaea?
> 
> Moises as in Moses, the founder of Judaism? Are you implying that he reincarnated? Or was he trying to validate the Transfiguration narrative?
> 
> ...


Hi,well this is what i remember about Eleazar...
he said this stuff,not me...i wasnt there....
I think Eleazar says that they landed in about 4500 b.c?....if the memory dont fail...
They first landed in Mexico in a place called "the 3 Marias"...
I think he lived like 700 or 800 years...

The satanic people adore the sun,ra...
they are called "illuminati"...
"Sol-om-on" means sun in 3 different languages...
there is some info saying he used a lot black magic...
Soldier comes from sol-dado what means "given by the sun"...
The satanic colours are red (sunset),yellow (morning sun) and black...
A prove that all countries are really paios is the red colour in most of flags of the world....
another is the lion with the hand over a ball (the world)...is in all countries...
The was 4 paio imperiums,and this is the fifth....
Thats why the chinese flag (the paios) have 5 stars....
The first one was in Egypt (pato imperium in Egipato)
There was 2 of them in Spain,and this one,is operating from the vatican,i think...

Arlequin is a very enigmatic guy...
he talks a lot lately in youtube,but only in spanish....
he says he was sent here by "the fountain-god".
he have rh-,and special mental powers...
for this reason he was recluted by the satanics for mk ultra treatment...
He worked for them doing time travels,remote vision,astral missions...
for 40 years...Now his mission with them finished and he is free...
He is free to talk stuff in this times...so he is doing it....
He seems to have visted other worlds,other times...
and he says too he was one of the creators of this game...
He claims they created the jesuits,masonery,satanism....
they had to create it to make all this mess...
why??? just to try us....
this life is supposed a behaviour test....

_View: https://youtu.be/31P-WDRVcdo_


Eleazar says that Christ was not Iezus....he was Caristio,who was St.Paul?
it was one of the apostols,but not Iezus...


----------



## JkAlex (Nov 27, 2022)

What is indicated by "they"? You're being too vague.


Blas said:


> The satanic people adore the sun,ra...
> they are called "illuminati"...


They are most certainly not Illuminati. German research projects have documented Weishaupt's ideology extensively, plus Weishaupt's writings have been translated into English since year 2008. They reveal that he was an idealistic man who affirmed that Christianity, once purged of its errors, was best suited for mankind. As a believer in reincarnation, he made the idea of our continued existence the basis for his ideology.

The real satanist agent in that epoch was Weishaupt's rival Johann Christoph von Wöllner, who had Frederick William II of Prussia in the palm of his hand and who played a hand in Jewish emancipation from the ghettos, which even a sagacious man like Goethe had opposed for being an ill-calculated, premature move. Whereas in an edict, Weishaupt barred Jews from joining his movement.

The jesuits and rosicrucians, not Jews, were responsible for subversion of Freemasonry and they projected their malicious intentions on Weishaupt's movement. Von Wöllner was behind the Peace of Westphalia, which Hitler blamed for setting the precedent for the Treaty of Versailles.


Blas said:


> The satanic colours are red (sunset), yellow (morning sun) and black...
> A proof that all countries are really paios is the red colour in most of flags of the world....
> another is the lion with the hand over a ball (the world)...is in all countries...


Good catch about the prominence of red, it seems white will be more prominent in this epoch's revolutions.

Incidentally, Immanuel Velikovsky draws attention to how lions and eagles on national flags indicated "collective sadism".

What about the pyramid symbol?


Blas said:


> Eleazar says that Christ was not Iezus....he was Caristio,who was St.Paul?
> it was one of the apostols, but not Iezus...


That doesn't even begin to make any sense. Paul inadvertently instituted theology, the opposite of Christ's teaching. On the other hand, I concede that Paul was more representative of Christ's movement than Cephas. It's interesting how often the latter is denounced as "Satan" throughout the gospels.

Regarding Arlequin:

Well, I only came here for Eleazar's insight. There's no way anybody who knowingly worked for satanists for 40 years and then went out of their way to expose the true nature of satanists would receive a free pass. Usually the penalty is death or a systematic silence treatment. Their whole life is an endless struggle, it would be persistently ruined. Therefore, if he really is who he says he is, then he is allowed to continue peddling his ideas because they continually exert a misleading effect.


----------



## Blas (Nov 28, 2022)

JkAlex said:


> What is indicated by "they"? You're being too vague.
> 
> They are most certainly not Illuminati. German research projects have documented Weishaupt's ideology extensively, plus Weishaupt's writings have been translated into English since year 2008. They reveal that he was an idealistic man who affirmed that Christianity, once purged of its errors, was best suited for mankind. As a believer in reincarnation, he made the idea of our continued existence the basis for his ideology.
> 
> ...


Hi well...
The info i have is that the elites were manipulating everything through the jesuites...
Then in 1773 the jesuites are rejected from Spain
in 1776 the jesuites create the masonery to be able to operate unseen...
Since then ,they do all through the masonery
Supposedly theres a good and bad masonery...

Anyway...al the info i have,i put it in my "is possible" place in my mind...
then,if in the future i see stuff that corroborate this "is possible" info,
i start to take this more seriously...
i dont put anymore ideas in my "true for sure" place in my mind...

I dont trust a lot in the info given to us about satanic,illuminati,masons,jews,history,
jesuits,chaldeans,cathars.... or whoever...
they say a lot of confusion and contradictory stuff...and theres a lot of created interests about it....
One of the few things i know for sure is that the real truth is very hidden



The eagle was the sybol of Iezus/Alexander along with the lamb
In Spain's Alexander city (Alicante) the next village is called San Juan (Dardanos)
and in this place,in the flag there is the Iezus lamb
(lamb is the sybol of Jah-BE cause "be"
is the sound the lamb creates all the time...)
(Juan Dardanos was the best friend and partner of Alexander...)
The helmet of vikings (be-king-go) was with 2 wings,not 2 horns.
Asterix hero (comic books) representates supposedly
the basque berik people who never was totally conquered by the paios...
The green beret USA army department
alludes to the basque fighters who used this green berets...
(beret,once more,means related to the beres
and beres means related to the BE (Jah-BE/Iezus)

About the pyramids...well theres tones of pyramids in the world...
The bosnia one is one of the biggest....
Another very interesting stuff is all happened in Bucegi (Romania)...(but thats another theme...)
The planet is supposed to have energy... and in some places this energy is stronger...
they placed the pyramids,churches,chatedrals,banks....in this places...
Pyramids are supposed dispositives to absorv this energy,so then can be used...
They say theres some missing parts that makes them useless...
The upper piece is supposed to be made from gold,and is missing...
I think Eleazar says they were made by the paios...who knows?......in the first pato imperium
I think Fomenko says they were done later about just only 1000 or 500 yers ago...
Maybe they were done by the Tartarians...who knows...?
The pyramid is too,the symbol of 1 reigning over all,
so, the asbolute tyranny...
Our world is based on pyramidal power structures...
thats one of the reasons why all is working so bad....

In the Egypt pyramids theres in the lower parts erosion by water...
same thing happen in Alicante castle
I was watching a documentary about the Tassili place and theres is too
evident erosion by water marks....
On the other hand,around the world there is a lot of underwater edifications
close to the coast,what means that in other times
water should be much higher,and in other times,much lower....

About Arlequin,yeah is very known that 99% mk ultras are killed
but he is special cause his mental powers....
Lets not forget that he says he was one of the designers of this simulation world...
Anyway,it was agreed by the white and black masonery
that he,and other people, in this times
would be allowed to speak some stuff...
He is not speaking something dangerous for them...
He is not speaking something unallowed....
Other thing is that Arlequin is not convincing anyone who was not already convinced...
In this times the pride and ignorance is so strong that almost noone want to learn
anything new...thats why i say that the info Arlequin is giving us
is only working in the minds of people who already thought this way....
I dont know anyone in real life that understand Arlequin,or Karles Torah...
and just know no more than 5 or 6 persons in real life that believe in Eleazar....
This stuff is not for everyone...
only for advanced people with open minds...

Another guy who worked by the dark elites and now is retired,like Arlequin
is Karles Torah...he is allowed to speak about some stuff now
and is making conferences around the world...
Carles Tora is saying something close to Fomenko...
he says that from 500 to 1500 bc is all a lie...it never existed....
He talks amazing stuff too...like Arlequin...
pleiadians,sirians,atlanteans,lemurians...are just people from other simulators
who are living right now,same as us...


_View: https://youtu.be/l5nmu5JWVew_


They are both saying about the world shape
that our supposed planet is not spherical
is round and plane (just like the ONU logo)
North pole would be in the center and anctartica in the extremes.
Beyond the anctartica extremes theres is another continents with extraterrestrial people
(by the way,extra means more,so extraterrestrial would be more terrestrial,...).
Going to live there would be like getting in the next simulator level...
but this only would be for the allowed ones by their spiritual developement.
Beyond antarctica there is more simulators...with their own continents,skies and seas...
When you develop everything and get advanced in one simulator
are supposed to go to live to the next simulator...
just like what supposedly is about to happen in the next years....

Arlequin says the "purple beings" are the closest beings to the fountain (god)
and are the simulators and life creators....of the real life (not simulators).
They create us by mixing a bit of his own saliva (particle of adn)
with an algorythm,in this holographic,topologic simulator...
The simulator is controlled by a super advanced computer suspended
in vacuum strings??? (of course dont know what that means....)
That would explain that in the atomic dimension...
matter is almost empty...

The fun thing is that this purple beings....are us!!!
of course in a much developed and higher dimensions and times
(outside this simulator,the time changes...)

It looks that the 3 Marias landed in Mexico 12.000 years ago,not 4500 (i dont have this book with me now)
and Eleazar say that the Iezus body is in Solomon temple
and inside the arc of the covenant,the original Bibele (Bible)


----------

